# jintropin 100 iu kit



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

what's the latest has anyone tried these any feedback appreciated?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

anybody?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

At the moment feedback seems ok .. but it also depends what they are being compared to .


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

thoon said:


> At the moment feedback seems ok .. but it also depends what they are being compared to .


my source has been selling these for a month, good to go in my opinion, serial numbers should be cross checked with manufacturer website. and tops hould be green and well made not like hand pressed or anything.

seems good to go. underneath the vials should be a chinese leaflet guide if thats missing its a Taiwanese copy !


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

What Jins are you talking about. Ones iv had recently were ukraninan with yellow tops 10iu. they were awesome!! best HGH iv tried to date.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

zak1990 said:


> what's the latest has anyone tried these any feedback appreciated?


 @zak1990 mate, how did you get on with these? Did they check out in the end?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

I got hyge m8


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 7, 2013)

From what I understand the there was an embargo placed on chinese resellers of jintropin due to the fiasco happening with athletes in the states. Pretty sure that almot all the jin's being used outside of china are fakes. Could be wrong though, I have heard of some getting stuff through eastern europe (ukraine and russia)


----------

